# no significa que + subjunctive / indicative



## Bookworm123

I thought this sentence should be in the subjunctive, but it is written in a spanish book in the indicative. Any explanation or clarification would be greatly appreciated.
 
 
Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder *desaparecieron* por completo.


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
Yo preferiría el subjuntivo: _desaparecieran/hayan desaparecido_ (éste último tiempo indicaría algo más reciente).


----------



## piraña utria

litelchau said:


> Hola:
> Yo preferiría el subjuntivo: _desaparecieran/hayan desaparecido_ (éste último tiempo indicaría algo más reciente).


 
Hola Litelchau:

Tu apreciación gramaticalmente es perfecta (hay evidentemente una conexión entre presente y pasado que debe sostenerse).

Solamante agregaría que más allá de esta observación, el uso del pasado simple aún en estas situaciones es común en Lationamérica, por lo que entre nosotros también pasaría, al menos como usual, la primera opción.

Saludos,


----------



## aleCcowaN

Bookworm123 said:


> Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder *desaparecieron* por completo.



Es una declaración.

No se debe confundir

"sin que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron *desaparecieran* por completo"

con

"Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron por completo" = "Pero esto no equivale a afirmar que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron por completo".

El usar indicativo en lugar de subjuntivo significa que el hablante se compromete con lo que dice y a continuación dirá, sin excepción, cuáles son las justificaciones de su declaración.

Es una forma típica del discurso razonado.

Un alumno, rindiendo examen, seguramente escribirá "...pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieran por completo", pues no está declarando un hecho sino informando que lo conoce. Esta es la situación más común donde se dice este tipo de frases, por eso te sonó extraño el indicativo, porque *casi* siempre lo es.


----------



## piraña utria

aleCcowaN said:


> Es una declaración.
> 
> No se debe confundir
> 
> "sin que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron *desaparecieran* por completo"
> 
> con
> 
> "Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron por completo" = "Pero esto no equivale a afirmar que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron por completo".
> 
> El usar indicativo en lugar de subjuntivo significa que el hablante se compromete con lo que dice y a continuación dirá, sin excepción, cuáles son las justificaciones de su declaración.
> 
> Es una forma típica del discurso razonado.
> 
> Un alumno, rindiendo examen, seguramente escribirá "...pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieran por completo", pues no está declarando un hecho sino informando que lo conoce. Esta es la situación más común donde se dice este tipo de frases, por eso te sonó extraño el indicativo, porque *casi* siempre lo es.


 
Hola Alec:

Interesante tu punto, pero no veo que contundentemente utilizar la fórmula compuesta "han desaparecido" descarten el recto envío/recepción de un mensaje argumentativo como el que expones.

No sé si lo que dices va de la mano con una regla o un uso gramatical expreso, pero veo infinidades de ejemplos en el internet con el "han desaparecido", portadores de mensajes similares.

Saludos,


----------



## aleCcowaN

piraña utria said:


> Hola Alec:
> 
> Interesante tu punto, pero no que contundentemente utilizar la fórmula compuesta "han desaparecido" descarten el recto envío/recepción de un mensaje argumentativo como el que expones.
> 
> No sé si lo que dices va de la mano con una regla o un uso gramatical expreso, pero veo infinidades de ejemplos en el internet con el "han desaparecido", portadores de mensajes similares.
> 
> Saludos,


No lo descarto, pero como el texto se refiere a "antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder" y "desaparecieron", no me pareció que el pretérito perfecto compuesto del indicativo estuviera en análisis, ya que lo relatado parece antiguo y no hay evidencia de una conexión fuerte con el presente. 

Por supuesto basta que el hecho sea más reciente o siquiera tenga conexión con el presente, entonces de seguro alguien que estuviera argumentando lo expondría con el tiempo compuesto. Curiosamente, en América tendería a aparecer más la forma "haya desaparecido" aún en una oración argumentativa, porque la forma compuesta tiene entre nosotros el valor de conexión con el presente y no el valor de lo reciente, y éste valor prima frente a la dicotomía "desapareció/desapareciera", cuyo carácter declarativo también puede ser transmitido por el tono de voz y el contexto.


----------



## juanito23

aleCcowaN said:


> Es una declaración.
> 
> No se debe confundir
> 
> "sin que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron *desaparecieran* por completo"
> 
> con
> 
> "Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron por completo" = "Pero esto no equivale a afirmar que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron por completo".
> 
> El usar indicativo en lugar de subjuntivo significa que el hablante se compromete con lo que dice y a continuación dirá, sin excepción, cuáles son las justificaciones de su declaración.
> 
> Es una forma típica del discurso razonado.
> 
> Un alumno, rindiendo examen, seguramente escribirá "...pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieran por completo", pues no está declarando un hecho sino informando que lo conoce. Esta es la situación más común donde se dice este tipo de frases, por eso te sonó extraño el indicativo, porque *casi* siempre lo es.


 

Hola, Alec:

Me pregunto si la confusión (para mí, de todas maneras)  tiene que ver con el uso de "no significa que".

¿Será igual que: "Yo no digo que las antiguas prespectivas y fuerzas en el poder hayan desaparecido por completo".  Con esta construcción me imaginaría que se usaría 'haya desaparecido'.

¿Será el contexto?  En el ejemplo de Bookworm123, parece que la idea es algo de una declaración (creo que eso es lo que Ud. ha dicho).

Pero en otro contexto, ¿se podría decir "no significa que hayan desaparecido"?"

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## aleCcowaN

juanito23 said:


> Pero en otro contexto, ¿se podría decir "no significa que hayan desaparecido"?"


Tienes razón en esto. En la mayor parte de América esta forma no le quita el valor declarativo, pero eso es _horse of a different colour_.

El caso que abre este hilo es uno de tantos donde los estudiantes avanzados y traductores tienen la "intuición" correcta (se esperaría subjuntivo) pero aún no tienen la suficiente convicción como para percibir que la persona que habla está contando con el hecho de que quien escucha percibe el infinitivo y entonces capta el sentido especial del mensaje.

Este tipo de casos se encuentra mucho en razonamientos, teoremas, disquisiciones intelectuales y normas técnicas, donde el valor declarativo del indicativo evita toda duda o vaguedad y marca los encadenamientos lógicos.


----------



## juanito23

Entendido.  Muchas gracias por la explicación.


----------



## Vikingo

¡Hola a todos!



aleCcowaN said:


> Es una declaración.
> "Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron por completo" = "Pero esto no equivale a afirmar que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron por completo".
> 
> El usar indicativo en lugar de subjuntivo significa que el hablante se compromete con lo que dice y a continuación dirá, sin excepción, cuáles son las justificaciones de su declaración.


 
Entiendo que con el indicativo el hablante se compromete con la veracidad de la subordinada, pero en este caso no estoy seguro de _qué_, exactamente, se compromete.

Veo dos posibilidades:

1) El hablante cree que las perspectivas etc. desaparecieron por completo: "Sí, desaparecieron por completo, pero "esto" (el argumento, el hecho de que estabamos hablando) no es suficiente como para probarlo."

2) El hablante cree que las perspectivas etc. *no* desaparecieron por completo: "No, no desaparecieron por completo, y "esto" tampoco lo prueba."

Me inclino por la segunda, pero realmente no se por qué. Probablemente por el contexto en este caso. 

¿Son posibles las dos?

Saludos


----------



## Bookworm123

Thanks a lot for your comments here, espeically alec, who, as always, has been extremely helpful. But one last quick quick question: the use of the indicative here is declaring what is said in the relative clause or the whole sentence? I'm trying to wrap my head around it:

But this does not mean that (( old perspectives and forces in power disappeared completely)).

Does the use of the indicative there declares that these forces and perspectives in power did disappear completely? Or does the usage of the indicative affirm the entire sentence, meaning that it is not true to assume they did all disappear? 

I guess I used to look at the main clause for hints of denial (as this case seems to be one) or the relative clause for a a fact that *wants *to be negated. 

How can a fact (in the realtive clause) that wants to be negated by the speaker be in the indicative case (the verb in the relative clause, that is), a case that delcares something?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Vikingo said:


> ...
> Veo dos posibilidades:
> 
> 1) El hablante cree que las perspectivas etc. desaparecieron por completo: "Sí, desaparecieron por completo, pero "esto" (el argumento, el hecho de que estabamos hablando) no es suficiente como para probarlo."
> 
> 2) El hablante cree que las perspectivas etc. *no* desaparecieron por completo: "No, no desaparecieron por completo, y "esto" tampoco lo prueba."
> 
> Me inclino por la segunda, pero realmente no se por qué. Probablemente por el contexto en este caso.
> 
> ¿Son posibles las dos?


Si te he entendido bien, es la dos, y nunca existiría la posibilidad de dudar entre ambas interpretaciones con la frase que abre este hilo. 

La frase sobre la que se pregunta es claramente parte de una línea argumentativa y la selección del modo tuvo que ver más con un punto de inflexión en esa argumentación, por eso se declara un hecho usando indicativo ("las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder no desaparecieron, al menos por completo, como se podría sospechar de los párrafos anteriores") y se procede a continuación a argumentar el porqué.

Tengo la sospecha de que haya un problema de mecánica de la doble negación en castellano, porque me cuesta seguir el razonamiento que te lleva a proponer la 1 y lo único que se me ocurre es pensar que quien tiene un idioma con negación simple ("no hice algo" en vez de "no hice nada") puede ser confundido por la clausula "pero esto no significa" combinado con "desapareció/ciera", la falta de todo contexto y lo inesperado del indicativo en esta frase cuando se la observa como frase independiente.

Si no alcanzo a explicarlo con esto, por favor, ponlo aquí que continuaremos analizándolo.



Bookworm123 said:


> Thanks a lot for your comments here, espeically alec, who, as always, has been extremely helpful. But one last quick quick question: the use of the indicative here is declaring what is said in the relative clause or the whole sentence? I'm trying to wrap my head around it:
> 
> But this does not mean that (( old perspectives and forces in power disappeared completely)).
> 
> Does the use of the indicative there declares that these forces and perspectives in power did disappear completely? Or does the usage of the indicative affirm the entire sentence, meaning that it is not true to assume they did all disappear?
> 
> I guess I used to look at the main clause for hints of denial (as this case seems to be one) or the relative clause for a a fact that *wants *to be negated.
> 
> How can a fact (in the realtive clause) that wants to be negated by the speaker be in the indicative case (the verb in the relative clause, that is), a case that delcares something?


¡¡Ahá!! ¡Esto me da una mejor pista! La estructura que escribiste es exacta:

But this does not mean that (( old perspectives and forces in power disappeared completely))

meaning -approximately- "... if the preceding paragraphs made you think that the old perspectives and forces would disappear, get rid of this notion ..."

Some examples of the same "unexplained" indicative (a get-rid-of-that-notion indicative):

No quiero verte por un año. Pero eso no significa que no te quiero.
Te regalo un millón de morlacos. Pero eso no significa que te aprecio.

Both sentences are expected with subjunctive, but indicative state the second parts as an independent one, avoiding the "wrong" conclusion, supposedly, "I don't love you" replacing it by a new meaning "I love you so much but I rather prefer missing you".

Maybe everyone will become confused at this point because of this get-rid-of-this-notion business is carried out by ... subjunctive! But remember that here we are trying to replace a set notion in *other else's mind* by a brand-new notion that is *in our mind*. This is the special nuance of this indicative. 

Trying to empathize with the Spanish student, I think this is one of some cases that make us think that, when we thought we got it, we feel like needing to start all over again from scratch . It's just there is a loose end in subjunctive: I often see here the very very very advanced student confused about subjunctive and the objective state of truth of a thing, when it's much more likely a matter of the state of our mind about one thing being true.


----------



## Vikingo

aleCcowaN said:


> Si no alcanzo a explicarlo con esto, por favor, ponlo aquí que continuaremos analizándolo.


 
¡Muchas gracias por la explicación!

Me queda más claro ahora. Lo que pasó fue que pensé en otros ejemplos con verbos de percepción y comunicación en forma negativa, con el indicativo en la subordinada. Por ejemplo, si ponemos:

"El no dijo que desaparecieron."

En este caso *desaparecieron*, pero él no lo *dijo*. Me parecía bastante igual que esto:

"Esto no significa que desaparecieron."

Veo la diferencia entre decir y significar, pero no veía que pudieramos entender _*sin más*_ que la "compromesa con la verdad" en la segunda fuera negativa; que _*no desaparecieron*_. Por eso pregunté. 

Saludos


----------



## Bookworm123

aleCcowaN said:


> Si te he entendido bien, es la dos, y nunca existiría la posibilidad de dudar entre ambas interpretaciones con la frase que abre este hilo.
> 
> La frase sobre la que se pregunta es claramente parte de una línea argumentativa y la selección del modo tuvo que ver más con un punto de inflexión en esa argumentación, por eso se declara un hecho usando indicativo ("las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder no desaparecieron, al menos por completo, como se podría sospechar de los párrafos anteriores") y se procede a continuación a argumentar el porqué.
> 
> Tengo la sospecha de que haya un problema de mecánica de la doble negación en castellano, porque me cuesta seguir el razonamiento que te lleva a proponer la 1 y lo único que se me ocurre es pensar que quien tiene un idioma con negación simple ("no hice algo" en vez de "no hice nada") puede ser confundido por la clausula "pero esto no significa" combinado con "desapareció/ciera", la falta de todo contexto y lo inesperado del indicativo en esta frase cuando se la observa como frase independiente.
> 
> Si no alcanzo a explicarlo con esto, por favor, ponlo aquí que continuaremos analizándolo.
> 
> ¡¡Ahá!! ¡Esto me da una mejor pista! La estructura que escribiste es exacta:
> 
> But this does not mean that (( old perspectives and forces in power disappeared completely))
> 
> meaning -approximately- "... if the preceding paragraphs made you think that the old perspectives and forces would disappear, get rid of this notion ..."
> 
> Some examples of the same "unexplained" indicative (a get-rid-of-that-notion indicative):
> 
> No quiero verte por un año. Pero eso no significa que no te quiero.
> Te regalo un millón de morlacos. Pero eso no significa que te aprecio.
> 
> Both sentences are expected with subjunctive, but indicative state the second parts as an independent one, avoiding the "wrong" conclusion, supposedly, "I don't love you" replacing it by a new meaning "I love you so much but I rather prefer missing you".
> 
> Maybe everyone will become confused at this point because of this get-rid-of-this-notion business is carried out by ... subjunctive! But remember that here we are trying to replace a set notion in *other else's mind* by a brand-new notion that is *in our mind*. This is the special nuance of this indicative.
> 
> Trying to empathize with the Spanish student, I think this is one of some cases that make us think that, when we thought we got it, we feel like needing to start all over again from scratch . It's just there is a loose end in subjunctive: I often see here the very very very advanced student confused about subjunctive and the objective state of truth of a thing, when it's much more likely a matter of the state of our mind about one thing being true.


 


Wow. I appreciate all your posts a lot, but this one just seems soo complicated.  I do not udnerstand the difference here between the nuanced version of the indicative sued here and the usual subjucntive used for get-rid-of-this notion. Perhaps some examples and the difference between the indicative and subjunctive would help. For me, at least, getting rid of someone's set notion and putting in his head our understanding in our head is an e xample of getting-rid-of-notion, which you said us ually calls for the indicative. Again, your explanations are by far the most detailed and by far one of the best on this forum. I really do appreciate your generousity in helping me and others understand the more than difficult subjunctive. 

Extra questions to ponder -)): How do little Spanish-speaking kids ever master the subjunctive (even at a younge age)? (And more interestingly, how do foreigners who don't live on WordReference forums ever master the subjunctive--and could a foreinger ever technically?)


----------



## aleCcowaN

Vikingo said:


> "Él no dijo que desaparecieron."
> "Esto no significa que desaparecieron."
> 
> Veo la diferencia entre decir y significar, pero no veía que pudiéramos entender _*sin más*_ que el "compromiso con la verdad" en la segunda fuera negativo; que _*no desaparecieron*_. Por eso pregunté.


Ambas frases me resultan idénticas desde el punto de vista de lo que comunican: la ausencia de algo. En el primer caso está ausente una declaración "Desaparecieron" por parte de él (con independencia de si desaparecieron en realidad o no); en el segundo caso está la ausencia de una interpretación "Desaparecieron", ausencia de desaparición, luego permanencia, que es lo que el hablante supuestamente intenta sembrar en la mente del oyente (el "pero" es el único contexto que tenemos).

Creo que los que estudian el subjuntivo a veces tienden a racionalizar en exceso. En ese caso hay que intentar replegarse y ser un poco más "intuitivo": los errores -otros- persistirán, pero estarán más cerca de la parte del cerebro que realmente debe manejar el subjuntivo.

En tu caso parece que el contexto de un ejemplo -donde en realidad algo o alguien sí había desaparecido- te hizo extender el contexto a otro ejemplo que no lo tenía. Este es uno de los peligros de sobre-racionalizar el subjuntivo.

Yo también me encuentro a veces haciendo tales tipos de razonamientos y siempre termino riéndome por concluir que una vaca tiene un ángulo de noventa grados:

[Una vaca es una res.
Res en catalán significa nada.
El que nada no se ahoga.
El que no se ahoga, flota.
Una flota es una escuadra.
Una escuadra tiene un ángulo recto.

Por lo tanto, las vacas tienen un ángulo de 90 grados]


----------



## aleCcowaN

Bookworm123 said:


> Wow. I appreciate all your posts a lot, but this one just seems soo complicated.  I do not udnerstand the difference here between the nuanced version of the indicative sued here and the usual subjucntive used for get-rid-of-this notion. Perhaps some examples and the difference between the indicative and subjunctive would help. For me, at least, getting rid of someone's set notion and putting in his head our understanding in our head is an e xample of getting-rid-of-notion, which you said us ually calls for the indicative. Again, your explanations are by far the most detailed and by far one of the best on this forum. I really do appreciate your generousity in helping me and others understand the more than difficult subjunctive.
> 
> Extra questions to ponder -)): How do little Spanish-speaking kids ever master the subjunctive (even at a younge age)? (And more interestingly, how do foreigners who don't live on WordReference forums ever master the subjunctive--and could a foreinger ever technically?)


I think it's easier to me writing a complete example than trying to get more from this thread's one (don't believe the content, as I'm using my memories) :

"Ya sin nadie que se le opusiera, el nombramiento de Augusto como emperador dio por terminado un período de 50 años de crueles guerras civiles. El admitir la existencia de esta virtual monarquía fue el precio que hubo de pagarse para terminar con el caos y la matanza. *Pero esto no significa que las instituciones republicanas desaparecieron por completo y fueron reemplazadas por instituciones nuevas*. El emperador recibió este título como lo habían recibido muchos generales triunfantes en la Roma republicana. Augusto reunió en su figura los poderes de los dos cónsules, bajo el título de _princeps_, como también las atribuciones de los tribunos de la plebe. Sería más tarde que recibiría el título de Augusto (sagrado). La construcción de la autoridad imperial fue una tarea realizada lenta y trabajosamente por la acción conjunta de Augusto y de su esposa Livia. A la muerte de Augusto, si bien quedaban las formas republicanas, pocos veían necesario el retorno a las estructuras políticas anteriores al principado."

My intention while writing the paragraph was pointing out that Rome became a monarchy by the slow lane, and even so, it wasn't a monarchy as in the East or later in Europe. Then, the sentence in bold typeface erases all hint of it that may come from reading the preceding sentence and further explanation of the process follows. All of it can be summed up as "With Augustus, Rome gradually and permanently changed from republic to a constitutional monarchy based on traditional republican institutions and offices".

Many may say that "Pero esto no significa que las instituciones republicanas desaparecieran por completo y fueran reemplazadas por instituciones nuevas" means the same anyway. Yes, it is so. But with this the paragraph can be summed up as "With Augustus, Rome became gradually and permanently a monarchy although some republican artifact and ways were kept". 

Of course it is a nuance. Using indicative purple is more important than blue. Using subjunctive both are equally important. Indicative here melts any conclusion the reader may have been crystallized in his mind in order to allow new and crucial information to be considered. Subjunctive merely opposes blue and purple: blue is true but should be tinged of purple.

About the other ruminations, it's easy, you can learn subjunctive reincarnating in a Spanish speaking country . No joke, every use of subjunctive is acquired at 2.5, 4, 5.5, 7, 9 and 12 years. It is blended in our mind at an age when we don't think we are the world any longer, but we think much on it depends on what is in our mind. Children learn to say "quiero una muñeca que *tenga* vestido de princesa" about the same age they start to say lies just to learn if their parents read their minds or not and later learn a healthy little deal of manipulation. At that age everybody recognizes their own world inside in opposition to the world outside (the real one). Subjunctive, previously fixed to the notion of no-action ("Ve, pero no digas nada", "Díselo, pero no vayas"), now associates with the notion of something that it is in our mind or not ("creo que viene", "no creo que venga") or that simply exists within our mind ("quiero una muñeca que tenga vestido de princesa"). Later, empathy, manipulation, etc., let's us learn how something has to be said in order to provoke a certain representation within the mind of other person, and, most important, the sense of true and false, truth and lie, as the whole community can appreciate.

You need only one tool to learn subjunctive: an immature pretty primitive mind. The problem is that this may be unreachable at certain ages. I think that excessive reasoning is a substitute, but sometimes we may reach the kid inside, reasoning with vivid images, for instance. This is a good way to learn about subjunctive.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
Well, I tried to read all these posts (I swear) but I got lost somewhere . So I started to repeat both options loud on my own. This is what I think:

In the original sentence, a previously mentioned thing has no influence upon infering that the dissapearing, which actually took place, was complete. That thing may mean something else but that:

Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecie*ron* por completo. 
_But the latter is not related to the fact that ancient perspectives and forces that were in power completely disappeared._

To make people consider the disappearing taking place just as possible fact, even improbable if complete, then you would say:
Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecie*ran* por completo.
_But the latterdoesn't let us know whether ancient perspectives and forces that were in power completely disappeared [or not]._

Those in brown are not intended as translations but interpretations.

If there were no negation ("no significa"), "desaparecieron" would be always used.

Let me try with a simpler example:
Esa lágrima significa que me amaste —> _That tear proves you loved me [once in the past]._
Esa lágrima no significa que me amaste _—> That tear doesn't prove that you loved me [which still is true]._
Esa lágrima no significa que me amabas —> _That tear doesn't prove that you used to love me [but somewhere there's a prove]._
Esa lágrima no significa que me amaras —> _That tear doesn't prove whether you loved me or not._


I hope that helps to make things clear instead of more confusing 
Bye


----------



## Vikingo

Hi!



aleCcowaN said:


> En tu caso parece que el contexto de un ejemplo -donde en realidad algo o alguien sí había desaparecido- te hizo extender el contexto a otro ejemplo que no lo tenía. Este es uno de los peligros de sobre-racionalizar el subjuntivo.
> 
> Yo también me encuentro a veces haciendo tales tipos de razonamientos y siempre termino riéndome por concluir que una vaca tiene un ángulo de noventa grados:
> 
> [Una vaca es una res.
> Res en catalán significa nada.
> El que nada no se ahoga.
> El que no se ahoga, flota.
> Una flota es una escuadra.
> Una escuadra tiene un ángulo recto.
> 
> Por lo tanto, las vacas tienen un ángulo de 90 grados]


 
I don't think the problem was that I over-analyzed anything, rather, I didn't analyze it fully and with the right concepts in mind. When I finally got hit by a flash of the obvious and realized that the original example was a case of *rechazo contextual*, to a great extent thanks to your eloquent and well-informed explanations, I also gained a better understand of how and when that's used.

The same thing happens in your logic-example. If you'd known about non-sequiteurs, equivocations and other logical fallacies, you wouldn't reason the way that your example shows.

Neither grammar nor logic hurts us as we're trying to understand these matters more fully, though large amounts of practice and intuition also are key.

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Vikingo said:


> I don't think the problem was that I over-analyzed anything, rather, I didn't analyze it fully and with the right concepts in mind. When I finally got hit by a flash of the obvious and realized that the original example was a case of *rechazo contextual*, to a great extent thanks to your eloquent and well-informed explanations, I also gained a better understand of how and when that's used.


I think "rechazo contextual" is a cousin of the case discussed here, but as a general rule of using indicative to assert something, it may work.


Vikingo said:


> The same thing happens in your logic-example. If you'd known about non-sequiteurs, equivocations and other logical fallacies, you wouldn't reason the way that your example shows.
> 
> Neither grammar nor logic hurts us as we're trying to understand these matters more fully, though large amounts of practice and intuition also are key.


I failed illustrating my argument. I tried to say that subjunctive works like -dang! I can't find a link or video about it- an intelligence test used with pigeons and humans -ivy league students, I think- and in complete series of tests the pigeons got much more punctuation than humans did. It simply happen that the humans thought too much and lost. When I read some reasonings about Spanish subjunctive I instantly match that to some of those student explaining their theories about the solution the pigeon got quicker than them [I keep the right answers just to let everybody to enjoy and learn with the video if they can watch it].

Sometimes the pigeons are right and we choose subjunctive for much more primitive reasons.

Two thing I wanted to say long time ago:

1) We need a Saffir-Simpson like scale to qualify subjunctive mistaken for indicative. Let's suppose:

No quiero que vas (grade 5: horrible! horrendous! nobody has the faintest clue!)
No hagas que lo repito (grade 4)
Está bien que se lo dicen (grade 2 to 4, depending on the context)
Quizá tengo que pensarlo con más cuidado (grade 0.5 to 2)

2) Most questions in these fora regarding subjunctive are grade 0 to 2, and depending on the context -almost always non existent or incomplete- the grade varies. I regret at least 50% of answers given by native speakers are wrong (this includes some of mine during the past two years). 

Here there's a two step mistake. 

First, the student suppress, or worse, prune the context to what he thinks it is necessary to analyze the instance. In my experience, many students are still so stuck to the infinitive-indicative schema of their languages that the pieces of information they give are tailored to this schema and not to what is needed in Spanish to select the mood (example: thinking that subjunctive is related to emotions, then the King should have said "¡Por qué no te calles!")

Second, the natives, abusing of their self confidence regarding subjunctive, take a bare context example and either fabricate a context that make the example to look right or look up into the database within their minds to match the most repeated sequence of words -not the most probable context-.

Who might have the fortune of being as intelligent as a pigeon.


----------



## Vikingo

aleCcowaN said:


> I think "rechazo contextual" is a cousin of the case discussed here, but as a general rule of using indicative to assert something, it may work.


I think you're right.. it's a cousin Mike. Mike's father, the way I'm learning it (and let me state clearly that I'm trying to learn these things, and failing underways) is.. well, let's call him Jack, and he's the impersonation of this case, taken from Borrego et al, "el subjuntivo: valores y usos", regla 40:

Lucas no cree que existen los extraterrestres. (= Lucas no se adhiere a la proposición de que existen, no cree en su existencia).

Would you agree? Now I'm on the lookout for more of his family tree.

By the way, I'd love to see the video you're referring to (pm me if you find it), I think that we all have the problem regarding when to use our intellect and when to use our intuition - not to go completely Myers-Briggs - but I also think that we can reach some kind of balance. I really would hate to see your wonderful explanations go "cooo cooo coooooo", instead of the great balance that you have already found (isn't that so?) between knowledge, reasoning, and intuition.

Unfortunately I don't have the luxury of taking 20000+ hours with at least one (hopefully two) private tutors in Spanish, and at the end of it being able to speak like a 4-year-old. But I'm not sorry, either - I have access to better tools now, that I didn't have when I was a baby. Oh... and my favourite example of people using their reasoning too much is a dice game called "petals around the rose" (look it up). But I still think it's about using your tools in the wrong way.

Coo-coooooo


----------



## aleCcowaN

Vikingo said:


> ..., taken from Borrego et al, "el subjuntivo: valores y usos", regla 40:
> 
> Lucas no cree que existen los extraterrestres. (= Lucas no se adhiere a la proposición de que existen, no cree en su existencia).
> 
> Would you agree? Now I'm on the lookout for more of his family tree.


This example is real, and suppose that Teobaldo is saying that phrase, it means that Lucas doesn't believe in extraterrestrials but Teobaldo certainly do as the extraterrestrials obviously exists -at least, in the world Teobaldo lives-. It's a "you don't belong to our group" or you-Montague subjunctive.

The structure -and I'm letting myself to get caught in the same trap every Spanish student falls- "X no cree que + indicativo + loquesea" means:
a) "loquesea" is certainly and evidently true, but X doesn't "believe" [Alas with what "creer" means here] ---> Lucas no cree que existe la luz eléctrica. / Romeo no cree que los Montesco son la familia más importante de Verona.
b) "loquesea" is an action the person speaking promised to fulfill if some condition is met, but X doesn't think this person is serious about. ---> Lucas no cree que le voy a dar un palazo por la cabeza si no se calla.

There are 4 or 5 less frequent situations where "X no cree que + indicativo + loquesea"  means different things including "he doesn't believe/think/trust loquesea", depending on intonation and context, and there are dozens of situations and intonations that prefer or even demand subjunctive there.


Vikingo said:


> By the way, I'd love to see the video you're referring to (pm me if you find it), I think that we all have the problem regarding when to use our intellect and when to use our intuition - not to go completely Myers-Briggs - but I also think that we can reach some kind of balance. I really would hate to see your wonderful explanations go "cooo cooo coooooo", instead of the great balance that you have already found (isn't that so?) between knowledge, reasoning, and intuition.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have the luxury of taking 20000+ hours with at least one (hopefully two) private tutors in Spanish, and at the end of it being able to speak like a 4-year-old. But I'm not sorry, either - I have access to better tools now, that I didn't have when I was a baby. Oh... and my favourite example of people using their reasoning too much is a dice game called "petals around the rose" (look it up). But I still think it's about using your tools in the wrong way.


Well, I'd say that the pigeons gave the most of them in the tests. There are so many things an intelligent adult perceive -properly, accidentally or wrongly- as a child or even as a pigeon does: nobody uses to think where on Earth comes the music in a movie, otherwise why on Mars don't the bunch of guys doing the all-strings ominous music leave their instruments and run helping the lady on the brink of being stabbed by the maniac? Why do people feel uncomfortable watching cadavers, but many of them find consolation in a wooden Christ nailed to a cross as a corpse?

Well, subjunctive works quite the same way: it's the fully vital corpse of actions, it's the Greek theatre chorus commenting the tragedy in course.

Then:

Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron por completo.

Pero esto *no significa* que (las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecier*a*n por completo). ---> then "this doesn't mean they disappered".

Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder *desaparecieron* por completo. ---> "then they dissapeared" ---> wrong conclusion, the second indicative didn't vacate the first one, Spanish doesn't work that way.

Pero esto *no significa* *que (* las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder *desaparecieron* por completo *)*. --->"then they not at all dissapeared" --->right conclusion, the second indicative partially broke the subordination. ---> additionally "*no significa desaparecieron *<=> *no desapareció significan*" (both in balance+++)

This has nothing to do with "Lucas no cree que existen los extraterrestres". First - "no significa" is a qualification on "desaparecieron x and y", in fact, its denial, thus "no desaparecieron" is conclusive.
Second - "no cree" is a fact that stands alone with "existen z", in this example Lucas and the extraterrestrial are independent entities and each one can exist -Lucas is very likely to exist-, then "no cree" is informative; in the preceding example "esto" is a fabrication that includes "what disappeared or not".
Third (One has to be a pigeon to appraise it) ---> *no cree existen *   </=/>   * no existe creen *(completely unbalanced***).

My theory is that we have some built-in "tag" system that coarsely qualifies situations, detecting on the fly mutual exclusion (***) or dynamic tension (+++). This last part is what completely vanishes when a student over-reasons subjunctive and over-uses pretty little rules based on cases, leading to mismatches.

Well, I'm knackered now ... enough for a while.


----------



## Bookworm123

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> Well, I tried to read all these posts (I swear) but I got lost somewhere . So I started to repeat both options loud on my own. This is what I think:
> 
> In the original sentence, a previously mentioned thing has no influence upon infering that the dissapearing, which actually took place, was complete. That thing may mean something else but that:
> 
> Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecie*ron* por completo.
> _But the latter is not related to the fact that ancient perspectives and forces that were in power completely disappeared._
> 
> To make people consider the disappearing taking place just as possible fact, even improbable if complete, then you would say:
> Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecie*ran* por completo.
> _But the latterdoesn't let us know whether ancient perspectives and forces that were in power completely disappeared [or not]._
> 
> Those in brown are not intended as translations but interpretations.
> 
> If there were no negation ("no significa"), "desaparecieron" would be always used.
> 
> Let me try with a simpler example:
> Esa lágrima significa que me amaste —> _That tear proves you loved me [once in the past]._
> Esa lágrima no significa que me amaste _—> That tear doesn't prove that you loved me [which still is true]._
> Esa lágrima no significa que me amabas —> _That tear doesn't prove that you used to love me [but somewhere there's a prove]._
> Esa lágrima no significa que me amaras —> _That tear doesn't prove whether you loved me or not._
> 
> 
> I hope that helps to make things clear instead of more confusing
> Bye


 


I think your explanation has almost cleared up things for me. I still don't quite see the difference between the subjucntive and indicative in the orginial sentence--one is questioning the disappearance all together and the other is questioning whether it was complete? I'm sorry--but could you try to explain it again (you explain very well!)? (And the last four sentences actually confused me more :-( ). Sorry!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Milton Sand said:


> Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecie*ron* por completo.
> _But the latter is not related to the fact that ancient perspectives and forces that were in power completely disappeared._
> 
> Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecie*ran* por completo.
> _But the latterdoesn't let us know whether ancient perspectives and forces that were in power completely disappeared [or not]._


Could you, or any alter ego, provide examples for what is refered in the examples as "esto" and how come "significar" evolved to mean "(not) being related" or "(not) allowing to know"? Although intended as and explanation and not as a translation, those meanings are far apart from 



> *significar**.*
> (Del lat.  _significāre_).
> *1. *tr. Dicho de una cosa:  Ser, por naturaleza, imitación o convenio, representación, indicio o signo de  otra cosa distinta.
> *2. *tr.  Dicho de una palabra o de una frase: Ser expresión o signo de una idea, de un  pensamiento o de algo material.
> *3. *tr.  Hacer saber, declarar o manifestar algo.
> *4. *intr. Representar,  valer, tener importancia.
> *5. *prnl. Hacerse notar o  distinguirse por alguna cualidad o circunstancia.
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia  Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


and they seem to me as coming from a Spanish-to-English and then English-to-Spanish translation where "involve" and "represent" crossed the boundaries and attached to _significar_ other assorted meanings taken from s_uponer, implicar, acarrear, constituir_ and _presentar_.

Trying to explain some subtleties of subjunctive and get caught in a semantic trap shouldn't be the issue here. Subjunctive acts often as a switch among different meanings of a word, but defining completely new meanings?



Bookworm123 said:


> I thought this sentence should be in the subjunctive, but it is written in a spanish book in the indicative. Any explanation or clarification would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder *desaparecieron* por completo.


Clearly the "esto" part refers to a preceding paragraph. Please, copy that paragraph or, in case it shouldn't exist, what is written before this sentence. Four of five lines would suffice.

I think that we all deserve those lines, after pages and pages of explanations on what now became, on the light of the examples and interpretations added, a real verbal Rorschach inkblot test. I think you realized now those lines are needed, as it's not a matter of dropping a line and "ver qué pasa", asking for further explanations later.


----------



## Ynez

A little summary of my opinion:

- The subjunctive is much more common in this type of use.

- Both forms (subjunctive and indicative) sound normal to Spanish speakers and we'd understand exactly the same idea in both.

- To get deeper than that you need to read alec's comments and understand them (not easy  ).


I don't think we learn the idea behind subjunctive (in fact I didn't remember the theory of subjuntive when I joined this forum), we just learn it by use ("quiero que vayas", "me dijo que hiciera", etc), like you in English learn prepositions, for instance, you don't see the logic behind them, just use them that way because you always heard them like that.


----------



## Vikingo

Hi again!



aleCcowaN said:


> This example is real, and suppose that Teobaldo is saying that phrase, it means that Lucas doesn't believe in extraterrestrials but Teobaldo certainly do as the extraterrestrials obviously exists -at least, in the world Teobaldo lives-. It's a "you don't belong to our group" or you-Montague subjunctive.


 
Well, the way I interpret it is that Teobaldo is just providing a *proposition, an idea, a notion* - _that extraterrestrials exists_ - that Lucas does not adhere to. "Lucas no cree que existen los extraterrestres. Pero Juan sí lo cree, y María tambíen." Teobaldo could be on either side, but the context, body language and voice intonation etc. might well give it away.

It's the principle of "_*not adhere to a proposition*_" that I think is what's happening in the original example also; the proposition that "they totally disappeared" had somewhat risen in the context, and the speaker wanted to communicate that there's no reason to adhere to such an interpretation. I think this also is what's going on with "rechazo contextual", to an extent.

These could all be communicated with the subjunctive, alternatively. But the indicative isn't wrong in these cases, because we're not really talking about someone being _unsure_ about anything or having a negative inclination towards it's truth-value. Rather, it's about pointing to a contextual proposition or interpretation - stating it clearly - and commenting on it.

That's my working model for now, anyway, after reading up on the subjunctive in my books and this thread. Have I driven off the tracks?

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Vikingo said:


> It's the principle of "_*not adhere to a proposition*_" that I think is what's happening in the original example also; the proposition that "they totally disappeared" had somewhat risen in the context, and the speaker wanted to communicate that there's no reason to adhere to such an interpretation. I think this also is what's going on with "rechazo contextual", to an extent.
> 
> These could all be communicated with the subjunctive, alternatively. But the indicative isn't wrong in these cases, because we're not really talking about someone being _unsure_ about anything or having a negative inclination towards it's truth-value. Rather, it's about pointing to a contextual proposition or interpretation - stating it clearly - and commenting on it.


This works fine, at least with an "esto" like which I wrote in blue in post #16. You have used "una frase muy feliz" (good, keen, pertinent) in your post, as in that example indicative is used by the "lecturer" in order to avoid the public "driving off the track", also permitting to change the balance of the argumentation from the preceding paragraph to the following needed one. Let's say one can expect this:

"Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder *desaparecieran* por completo*.*" <--- a marginal final explanation and the dot means "That's all folks!" or "let's continue with other subject or some complementary or in-depth information"

On the contrary and educated public would get confused if the speech ended:

"Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder *desaparecieron* por completo*.*"

as they would expect the speech to go on. If I heard "...desaparecieron por completo" an then a long silence, I would expect hearing a voice saying "insert another coin to hear the end of the speech". Indicative and a final dot let us doing kind of a "cold reading".

This is a good example of what teachers write in "comprensión de textos" and "elaboración de resúmenes" tests, as here, the selection of the mood means a way to deal with the whole paragraph, even the whole page.


----------



## Bookworm123

Here you go:

El país pasa de una economía subdesarrollada a una de las primeras 10 economías del mundo. Se vive una revolución cultural. Una de las sociedades más conservadoras hasta hace poco, España hoy cuenta con leyes entre las más liberales del mundo en cuanto al divorcio, el derecho de la mujer al aborto, los derechos de personas gay y de inmigrantes (con algunos reveses últimamente). *Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron por completo. *El cambio se ha dado con intensos debates y luchas. El cine español ha sido partícipe en este debate. 

_I hope this helps._


----------



## Ynez

Bookworm123 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> El país pasa de una economía subdesarrollada a una de las primeras 10 economías del mundo. Se vive una revolución cultural. Una de las sociedades más conservadoras hasta hace poco, España hoy cuenta con leyes entre las más liberales del mundo en cuanto al divorcio, el derecho de la mujer al aborto, los derechos de personas gay y de inmigrantes (con algunos reveses últimamente). *Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron por completo. *El cambio se ha dado con intensos debates y luchas. El cine español ha sido partícipe en este debate.
> 
> _I hope this helps._



El texto está en presente, así que en este caso podría haber dicho "desaparezcan".


----------



## aleCcowaN

Bookworm123 said:


> El país pasa de una economía subdesarrollada a una de las primeras 10 economías del mundo. Se vive una revolución cultural. Una de las sociedades más conservadoras hasta hace poco, España hoy cuenta con leyes entre las más liberales del mundo en cuanto al divorcio, el derecho de la mujer al aborto, los derechos de personas gay y de inmigrantes (con algunos reveses últimamente). *Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron por completo. *El cambio se ha dado con intensos debates y luchas. El cine español ha sido partícipe en este debate.


En este caso, aunque el texto tiene una _mélange_ de tiempos verbales y frases cortadas, más propia del habla coloquial o de los dichos de un entrevistado, pienso que el uso de indicativo aquí no indica necesariamente, ni tampoco niega, que el expositor intente eliminar inferencias sobre el párrafo anterior o llamar la atención hacia el párrafo siguiente. En este caso creo que es más el producto de:


El uso del presente histórico en las frases anteriores, lo que deja al pretérito del indicativo suficientemente "desfasado" como para encima convertirlo en imperfecto, y para colmo, del subjuntivo.
El "punteo" de las frases. Aquí el expositor construye las ideas a brochazos, soltando frases en general breves, como si fuera una sucesión de cuadros de una película. En este contexto el relato tiene una continuidad provista por el tema, pero las frases son de algún modo independientes entre sí, dada la estructura del relato. Puede verse en el indicativo esa independencia de la subordinada con respecto a la principal, dentro del estilo del expositor.
Aquí ese indicativo no molesta ni turba pues se lo entiende en el contexto del estilo expresivo de quien está hablando.


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
*Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron por completo*

 Yo sigo diciendo que lo más natural en esa frase es "hayan desaparecido". No digo que otras formas sean incorrectas, digo que la inmensa mayoría de los hablantes lo diríamos así.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

litelchau said:


> Hola:
> *Pero esto no significa que las antiguas perspectivas y fuerzas en el poder desaparecieron por completo*
> 
> Yo sigo diciendo que lo más natural en esa frase es "hayan desaparecido". No digo que otras formas sean incorrectas, digo que la inmensa mayoría de los hablantes lo diríamos así.
> 
> Saludos



Sí, "hayan desaparecido", enlazando con el "se ha dado/ha sido" que viene a continuación, o "desaparezcan", enlazando con el uso del presente en el resto del párrafo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Están intentando "corregir" el párrafo sin que nadie se los solicitara y sin que sea pertinente hacerlo. De hecho sería una inconsistencia en el discurso cambiar esa parte sin cambiar el resto.

Dependiendo de lo que continúe, yo diría "hayan desaparecido" en un contexto semi-formal o informal, como el del texto. Pero la  mayoría de los hablantes, con seguridad que no.

¿Tanto le cuesta entender a los españoles que sus usos y estilos no son necesariamente los de la mayoría de la gente de habla española, especialmente en lo que respecta a los tiempos compuestos?


----------



## Ynez

No lo estamos intentando corregir, solo estamos diciendo qué formas verbales creemos que serían las más normales (ni correctas, ni incorrectas, ni formales ni informales). 

Tú afirmas con rotundidad que la mayoría de los hablantes no lo expresaría así, será entonces cuestión de regiones. Aquí cada uno decimos lo que nos parece normal en nuestra parte del planeta, otra cosa no podemos hacer.


----------



## aleCcowaN

litelchau said:


> ...s, digo que la *inmensa mayoría de los hablantes* lo diríamos así.





Ynez said:


> Tú afirmas con rotundidad que la mayoría de los hablantes no lo expresaría así, será entonces cuestión de regiones. *Aquí cada uno decimos lo que nos parece normal en nuestra parte del planeta*, otra cosa no podemos hacer.


La rotundidez es la respuesta obligada a la afirmación en rojo, pues la inmensa mayoría de los hablantes ni son españoles ni estudian o tienen estudios de nivel universitario o terciario.

Creo que todo el hilo habla de severos problemas metodológicos en el foro. La ausencia de un contexto implica la necesidad de proveerlo, o en caso de suponerlo, de declarar explícitamente cuál es ese contexto. Lo mismo vale en lo referente al nivel de lenguaje. 

A los estudiantes extranjeros, muy acostumbrados a sus reglas "después de chin-pan-pún va peyorativo compuesto", les parece suficiente con citar la frase que les motiva la duda sin darse cuenta que el motivo que lleva a la selección de un modo no siempre se encuentra en la propia frase que lo usa y cuanto más avance el estudiante más encontrará las razones en puntos del diálogo alejados de la frase cuestionada.

Aquí el contexto apareció tardíamente, y el texto en cuestión está lleno de anacolutos, de cambios de enfoque, y suena a esos textos del periodismo de opinión donde el entrevistado no se esfuerza demasiado en hilar sus ideas y el editor poda "a los hachazos" porciones enterar para hacer espacio a la nota. Usa el presente histórico, luego usa el nombre "España" para ligar dos frases, habla de "personas gay", "(derechos) de inmigrantes" en lugar de decir "de los inmigrantes" o "de inmigración". Pasa a describir procesos con pretérito perfecto, y vaya a saberse cómo sigue el artículo y a qué puerto quiere llegar. En ese contexto de punteo es natural que la frase que establece una contradicción (no significa) esté en indicativo, no porque sea la mejor gramática, sino porque es consistente con el estilo que lleva todo el párrafo.

Qué diría el grueso de los hablantes: nada en especial, pues depende de contextos que cambian y dado a imaginarlos, cada hablante se hará del suyo.

Está claro que en castellano la estructura:

"no significa que (cláusula que contienen un verbo en modo subjuntivo, tiempo simple o compuesto, pretérito o presente, de acuerdo a las circunstancias del caso)"

es la más repetida, pues declara la simple inexistencia de ese significado, mientras que estructuras del tipo

"no significa que (cláusula que contienen un verbo en modo indicativo, tiempo simple o compuesto, pretérito, presente o futuro, de acuerdo a las circunstancias del caso)"

se da en menor cantidad de oportunidades, y las motivaciones de su uso son como las discutidas aquí. La regla "general", si existe tal, nunca fue discutida, ya que el _post_ número 1 dice "should be subjunctive"; entonces, a qué viene insistir en ella continuamente si nada nuevo aporta.


----------



## Ynez

aleCcowaN said:


> Está claro que en castellano la estructura:
> 
> "no significa que (cláusula que contienen un verbo en modo subjuntivo, tiempo simple o compuesto, pretérito o presente, de acuerdo a las circunstancias del caso)"
> 
> es la más repetida, pues declara la simple inexistencia de ese significado, mientras que estructuras del tipo
> 
> "no significa que (cláusula que contienen un verbo en modo indicativo, tiempo simple o compuesto, pretérito, presente o futuro, de acuerdo a las circunstancias del caso)"
> 
> se da en menor cantidad de oportunidades,...



Cada uno tiene su estilo. Creo que para explicaciones largas y profundas ya estaban las tuyas. Mi estilo es más breve y por eso voy a citar solo lo que a mí me parece más interesante para los que están aprendiendo español.


----------



## MMarie

Thanks so much for this excellent resource. 

English: Just because an unborn child is temporarily living inside the womb of his mother and is dependent on her for sustenance doesn't mean he is part of his mother's body or that he can be killed because he's defenseless...

My Spanish translation of the subjunctive clause: ... no significa que es parte del cuerpo de su madre ni que se puede matar por ser indefenso..."

Am I correct in using the indicative, in order to dispel a false notion (the unborn child is part of the mother's body)? This thread suggests that the indicative would be correct. Just checking!

Thanks again!


----------



## Ynez

My personal opinion, MMarie:

You can say either "es" or "sea", in the second part "ni que (se) puede morir" or "ni que (se) pueda morir". We would understand the same concept, if we get to understand anything at all, because the idea is difficult to understand (for me, at least).

"por estar indefenso"


----------



## aleCcowaN

MMarie said:


> English: Just because an unborn child is temporarily living inside the womb of his mother and is dependent on her for sustenance doesn't mean he is part of his mother's body or that he can be killed because he's defenseless...
> 
> My Spanish translation of the subjunctive clause: ... no significa que es parte del cuerpo de su madre ni que se puede matar por ser indefenso..."
> 
> Am I correct in using the indicative, in order to dispel a false notion (the unborn child is part of the mother's body)? This thread suggests that the indicative would be correct. Just checking!


I'd expect to have one part using indicative and the other one using subjunctive, just to show the opposition of both notions (A doesn't mean B)

"El hecho de que un nonato viva temporalmente dentro del vientre de su madre y sea dependiente de ella para su subsistencia no significa que es parte del cuerpo de su madre o que puede matárselo porque se encuentra indefenso"

or

"El hecho de que un nonato vive temporalmente dentro del vientre de su madre y es dependiente de ella para su subsistencia no significa que sea parte del cuerpo de su madre o que se lo pueda matar porque se encuentra indefenso"

I think most native speakers prefer the second one -so do I- because it uses subjunctive to point what are the notions we shouldn't conclude. You hear some things like the first version, but I think that it illustrates a typical instance of a speaker that starts and then realizes that he or she hasn't chosen the optimal mood and end the sentence the best way they can, or, on the contrary, the speaker deliberately uses indicative to "loudly" assert what we shouldn't conclude (anyway most people would easier associate what they shouldn't do with subjunctive)


----------



## Ynez

Yo no había entendido la parte de "he can be killed", así que lo que yo dije está mal.


----------



## MMarie

Thanks so much...you all are great! 



> Moderator note:
> One question each thread only. Please, see rule #2
> 
> Your new question is here:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1441476


----------

